# zv5000 hinges



## KL2649 (Jun 24, 2008)

i am trying to get instructions on how to change the hinges on my HP zv5000, can anyone help thanks karl:4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is the service manual.
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00212209.pdf


----------



## KL2649 (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for link but this one doesn't show how to change hinges?
any other suggestions? also any where to buy hinges other than ebay?
and a place to look up hp part number for the hinges thanks again


----------



## xueying (Jun 18, 2009)

here is the ZV5000 hinges online sotre
http://www.battery-adapter.com/laptop-accessories/HP-Pavillion-ZV5000-Series-Screen-Hinges.htm


----------

